# Tiny Pleco



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I got two of these guys roughly a year ago.
They have only grown about a quarter of an inch since I got them.
I have yet to see them eat anything, though I have tried everything I can think of.
Is this typical of snowball plecos (also, if someone can please confirm that is what they are)
Apologies for the grainy photo, but they are difficult buggers to photograph.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Do they eat at night?
Have you tried carrot or sweet potato (raw)?

Good luck!


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

How big is the tank
What % water change do you do a week/month ?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Some plecos do stay smaller, even smaller than a bristlenose depending on what kind. Planet Catfish has a snowball pleco at 9+ inches, so don't think it is. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=31

Plecos are nocturnal, so they eat at night. Which may be the reason you never see them.
Throw in some sweet potato like mentioned above if you think they are herbivorous or omnivores they should eat it. Then in the morning you should be able to see where they munched on it.

Some of the smaller ones are listed in this thread:
http://www.canadapleco.com/showthread.php?t=1781&highlight=


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I often watch my tank at night. They are active, but not eating.
I have not tried sweet potato yet so i will get some next time I go shopping. Softened carrots get devoured in my tank by my two adult bushy noses.
The tank is a 90Gal planted with C02. Water changes are %20 every week.
I guess they must be eating something as they are still alive, but I would really like to ensure they are healthy.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There are so many spotted plecos it's hard to tell them apart. If you could get a pic of its mouth it would help. If it has a small mouth it could be a big spot L201 which is a carnivore. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

To me it looks like a L-201 which is a meat eating pleco. They do love Tetra Colour Granuales and mine will come out for them in the day time. Frozen foods and shrimp and earthworm pellets. If they don't get the right food they will not grow.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

To me looks like L201 too. Ergo: it's not snowball 
And:
1) 201s are omnivores, not carnivores; I wouldn't feed them with meet only.
2) they don't grow larger than 9-10 cm.
3) give them hikari *sinking* wafers 
http://www.hikari.info/tropical/img/03_011.jpg
they might also like sinking carnivore pellets.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mine eat in the morning when I feed the tank. Though they are out at any time. So, I'm lucky they are active at all times.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

If it's been in your tank for a year, it must be eating something. Annd considering it looks in really nice shape there must be a lot of it!

Just my two cents...

Lee


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive tried a variety of meaty foods over the last week. The rest of my fish are super happy, but it all gets eaten before these guys even come out of hiding. Even if i feed two hours after my lights turn off.

Without drastically over feeding, how to can i ensure they get some?


----------

